# !!My Video Journal!!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sounds good! do you take new ones regularly?


----------



## carly14xo (Apr 7, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> sounds good! do you take new ones regularly?


yes  i try to post at least once a week but depends on when my dad can film and time i have to ride after school  i do try to post regularly though!


----------



## carly14xo (Apr 7, 2015)

*Newest video! [nearly at 400+ views]*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpumwMuggG0

Thanks guys for helping get to 378 views!!!  means so much and i cant thank you enough


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what's with all the view counts? as that what this is all about? upping your view counts?


----------



## carly14xo (Apr 7, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> what's with all the view counts? as that what this is all about? upping your view counts?


i just cant believe people are actually enjoying my videos and so many people have saw it and im saying thanks to all the people that have messaged me nice things...
trying to get people actually interested in my stuff and i love hearing about what everyone else is up to


----------



## carly14xo (Apr 7, 2015)

*NEW YOUTUBE VIDEO*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3REfcpg00o&feature=youtu.be

**Recent update**
Pearl jumped 1m yesterday so so proud of her  (highest she's jumped with me)
so i've recently been riding her in a flash and she is so much better jumping now, i have a lot more control over her when jumping now and i feel a lot more confident 

I also got some new stirrups! (the compositi ones) they are awesome, they are so lightweight and very comfy so i do recommend them if anyone is thinking of getting new stirrups 



here's just a few clips from jumping the other day and galloping last week


----------



## carly14xo (Apr 7, 2015)

*YouTube video journal*

newest video 

https://youtu.be/FsVOiyi38bw


----------



## carly14xo (Apr 7, 2015)

*New youtube video*

https://youtu.be/0wiwrpEqf7E


Sorry for the lack of videos lately I've been doing tonnes of school work lately for mock exams and stuff so bare with me D:
Rode Pearl in the field past couple of days and she's been great 

Can't wait for summer break :3

Horses - Grey : Pearl
- Bay - Primrose  (owned by Chelsea who was in one of my other videos)


----------



## carly14xo (Apr 7, 2015)

*New youtube video*

sorry for not being very active lately haven't really had any new footage but found some unused stuff and put this together!
subscribe to my channel and comment on the video and i will sub back 
hope you enjoy it :runninghorse2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5EA9FK8Tv4


----------

